# Vortex Crossfire HD Binoculars



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Anybody have an an opinion on these. I need to replace the old low end Bushnell binos I keep in my truck.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Vortex Crossfire vs Diamondback Binoculars: Which is Best? - Optics Mag


Vortex Crossfire versus Diamondback Binoculars? Everything you need to know before you purchase in one easy guide.




opticsmag.com





Go with Diamondbacks, IMO. With the Christmas sales, they are really cheap atm.

-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Good comparison article. 
Makes me happy I bought the diamond backs on Black Friday on the $100 off sale.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I like Diamondbacks, we got a pair for my son for Christmas years ago. Compared to my Nikon Monarchs, and my wifes Monarch HDs (same power), the image is really good. My only complaint is the Diamondbacks are slightly heavier compared to the Nikons. Not by alot, but holding one in each hand, its noticable. Definitely not a deal breaker though.

Compare any of those with Swaro's and you will be blown away though... as you should for the cost of the swaros.

-DallanC


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Vortex Crossfire vs Diamondback Binoculars: Which is Best? - Optics Mag
> 
> 
> Vortex Crossfire versus Diamondback Binoculars? Everything you need to know before you purchase in one easy guide.
> ...


I have some Diamondbacks that I carry with me when I'm hunting. I like em. I just need a cheap pair of binos for my truck just for looking at deer and ducks that are close for fun.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea I hear that. I used to have a few pairs of cheap 8x32's in a couple of vehicles just for that... but over time we stopped using them because they werent good enough. Now we try to take along the good binos when out and about.

-DallanC


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I bought a pair of 12x HD Crossfire for a thrasher pair and I my son in law has the Diamond back 12 x HD and I cannot tell any difference . My main pair of binoculars are Vipers and you can tell the difference with them .


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I picked up some Crossfire glasses a few years back for one of my kids. They are no longer useable. I keep telling myself to send them back, but just haven't gotten around to it. The Diamondbacks are very serviceable for what they cost. I have a couple pairs of the Diamondbacks for the kids.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I bought mine at Scheels and they told me to bring them back to them and they would replace them there at the store and they would worry about sending the broken ones back to Vortex. I thought that seemed like a good thing


----------



## justismi28 (Aug 19, 2014)

On the rifle deer hunt, my 9 year old son's pair of Diamondbacks finally got to a point that they were unworkable. The diopter focus ring had been getting harder and harder to move over the last couple years and this year was so stiff you couldn't adjust it by hand. It had some other cosmetic and eyecup glue issues as well that can happen after 5+ years of use. 

I called Vortex and spent less than 5 minutes on the phone and they sent me a shipping label to my email address. I boxed them up and sent them in and in just about 2 weeks had a brand new pair of Diamondbacks delivered. They were unable to fix the issues with the old pair. 

I was amazed. There were no questions asked, no fuss. And as it should be, no cost. From my understanding, the older versions of the Diamondbacks have been through an iteration and are supposedly better, so it could be that I have a better binocular. I'm not a Vortex stan and have a wide variety of glass in binoculars, scopes and spotters, but they really impressed me with their customer service and warranty. It's a model I think all companies should follow in the industry.


----------



## jewbacca (Jan 27, 2020)

I bought the 10x42 because they're virtually identical to the Diamondbacks. Does argon purging really matter if Vortex's warranty will replace a defunct nitrogen-purged Crossfire? Not to me.


----------



## Notbeow (Apr 29, 2019)

I picked up a few Crossfire HD 12x50s and am very happy with them. I even sold my Viper 15x50 because myself or my hunting buddies, who showed a comparison in parallel when both were mounted on a tripod, couldn’t make a difference.
Gun Trusted - Rifle and Scope Reviews


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

Ya, do not go for a high dollar pair to beat around in your truck.


----------

